# Visualisierung eigenes OS



## BlackPsycho (2. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich wollte mal fragen wie das mit der visualisierung nach dem booten funktioniert bzw ein gui startet. Ich weiss das ist eine  frage und bin in dem gebiet auch blutiger anfänger^^. gibts vielleicht ein tutorial in dem beschrieben ist wie man das macht das nach der kernel und dem bootloader ein gui gestartet wird bzw erstell.
danke BlackPsycho


----------



## T0ast3r (22. Juni 2007)

ja das ist nicht so schwer, du musst erstmal eine Sprache erlernen, und die gleich neben der Betriebssystem Programmierung per learning by doing anwenden und erlernen

Dokumente und Tutorials findest du unter www.osdever.net.tc, ich habe dort auch ein Buch über die Betriebssystem Programmierung geschrieben

dass der Bootloader dann den Kernel lädt, und der wiederum die GUI, nennt man Design
mit dem Design bestimmt man also den Aufbau des Betriebssystems

ich will dir aber nicht zu viel verraten, es warten noch viele Dokumente auf dich 

grüße,

Toaster


----------



## Benjamin5 (2. Juli 2007)

Leider Funktioniert deine Kategorie Dokumente/ Bücher nicht richtig, die hätte mich sehr Interessiert. Wäre schön wenn du die wieder hinbekommen würdest.


----------



## T0ast3r (2. Juli 2007)

Hi,

Um allgemein alle Dokumente anklicken zu können musst du eingeloggt sein (dazu müssen Cookies enabled sein).
Auch um sich in die Liste eintragen zu können muss man eingeloggt sein (ansonsten sieht man sie nicht). Wenn du eingeloggt bist einfach auf Dokumente -> Bücher gehen und auf "Für Buch einschreiben:" klicken.
Sollte etwas unklar sein, frage einfach.

lg,

Toaster


----------



## Benjamin5 (3. Juli 2007)

Ok, versuche es nochmal, bloss der hatte gesagt das er die seite nicht finden kann, vielleicht solltest du da dann eine bessere Fehlerseite einbauen oder einfach nur einen guten hinweis. ;-)


----------



## T0ast3r (3. Juli 2007)

Besser gesagt das ist die langsame Domain, die lahmt die Seite dermaßen aus, dass sich oft der Content gar nicht lädt, aus Zeitüberschreitung abbricht.
Ist halt eine gratis-Domain, aber man muss nehmen was man bekommt.

grüße,

Toaster


----------

